# Lacquer made my silver paint look Grey :S



## e11smt (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi guys,

Just resprayed my centre caps with a Hycote Aluminium spray can.

It was a very light silver.

I then sprayed over with Hycote Clear Lacquer and it now looks Grey!

Completely different colour...I left the silver to dry for about 6 hours.


Any ideas why this has happened and what to do?

Cheers
Elliot


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

I've never used rattle cans but at a guess you put too much lacquer on too quickly. Effectively you caused the paint to 'run' (called solvent wash).
Too much lacquer (solvent) has caused the paint to turn back to liquid, the silver particles have then sunk (washed out) lost their reflective qualities and the result is grey.
A light first coat of lacquer was required, then wait for about 5 mins to let the solvent in the lacquer evaporate. Then a slightly heavier coat, wait and then a final heavier coat.


----------



## e11smt (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow I did not know this .

Guess I'll have to start again! Cheers for the info


----------

